# Add Cisco MIBs



## nazari (Aug 7, 2014)

Can I add Cisco MIBs on my FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.net-snmp.org/wiki/index.php/ ... ading_MIBS


----------



## nazari (Aug 9, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> http://www.net-snmp.org/wiki/index.php/TUT:Using_and_loading_MIBS


 I followed the tutorial in that web site, but when i asked for a snmpbulkwalk command,it gave me the result :

```
snmpbulkwalk -v2c -c public localhost 1.3.6.1.4.1.9.9.187
CISCO-BGP4-MIB::ciscoBgp4MIB = No Such Object available on this agent at this OID
```
Or this result:

```
snmpwalk -v2c -c public localhost 1.3.6.1.2.1.15 
BGP4-MIB::bgp = No Such Object available on this agent at this OID
```
What is the reason?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2014)

You're trying to get values that don't exist.


----------



## nazari (Aug 11, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You're trying to get values that don't exist.



How Create this variables and initialize it?
I install and config BGP and have 2 stablished connections , It should at least show BGP version with OID:	1.3.6.1.2.1.15.1
Also BGP4-MIB and CISCO-BGP-MIB added succesfully.
Where is my mistake? 
I think I have a conceptual problem.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2014)

The software you are using doesn't supply any of these values. There's no SNMP support in net/openbgpd.


----------

